# "Remuera" - completed June 1911



## flyer682

Can anyone identify this ship? Photo taken many years ago by my Grandfather in Timaru, NZ. 
I think she may be a New Zealand Shipping Co. ship.


----------



## Doug Rogers

Hi,
I think she may be the "Remuera" completed June 1911 by William Denny in Dumbarton Scotland.
I looked at "Rimutuka" initally but her passenger accom. and masts dont fit so I think it has to be "Remuera".
If you can get access to a copy of Scott Baty's book "Ships that Passed" and look under New Zealand Shiiping Line you will see what I mean.
Hope that helps..Cheers..Doug


----------



## flyer682

Thanks for that Doug. Don't know the book that you mention, but I'll have a scout round the local Library.
Cheers.


----------



## Doug Rogers

No sweat..it deals with ships on the Oz/NZ run..if you cant find it if you can give me a fax number I can probably get the relevant bit sent to you. Havent got my scanner yet but it wont be long now!!.
Cheers, Doug


----------



## Big Al

Don't want to ruin your day, but the foremast does not look tall enough and the superstructure ends just aft of the accommodation, where it continues through to the aft crane posts on the "Remuera". A good ref is the Book "The Worlds Passenger Ships" by Colin Worker, published by Ian Allen in 1967 


P.S. After studying photo's pre refit, I have changed my mind, maybe it is the Remuera...


----------



## oldbosun

How about "Largs Bay"?


----------



## Santos

*Identification needed*

Good shout Old Bosun, but the 2 forrard lifeboats on the Largs Bay were stowed lower down than the others and that does not seem to be the case here also I thought the funnel on the Largs Bay was smaller, not as tall as the ship in the photo.

Santos


----------



## Santos

*Identification needed*

Hi Guys,

I believe that it is one of three ships, Old Bosun was on the right track but I believe that it is either Jervis Bay, ( bless her ) or Moreton Bay or ( senior moment occurred ) Oh I know, Hobsons Bay.

I am sure its one of those three.

Santos


----------



## Rusty

flyer682 said:


> Can anyone identify this ship? Photo taken many years ago by my Grandfather in Timaru, NZ.
> I think she may be a New Zealand Shipping Co. ship.


I think she might be the "Ruahine", judging by the accommodation at the stern and the structure at the rear of the boat deck. It is difficult to be sure, but I would refer you to the Ships in Focus book 'New Zealand and Federal Lines' by John Clarkson and Roy Fenton.

Rusty


----------



## Doug Rogers

Rusty said:


> I think she might be the "Ruahine", judging by the accommodation at the stern and the structure at the rear of the boat deck. It is difficult to be sure, but I would refer you to the Ships in Focus book 'New Zealand and Federal Lines' by John Clarkson and Roy Fenton.
> 
> Rusty


I still think she is Remuera, Ruahine has lifeboats differences (3 as to 4) and focsle longer on Remuera. The Bay boats also appear to have differences with numbers and positioning of lifeboats and funnel appears broader. Wish I had more info available on the Bay boats, its possible but I dont think so from what I have been looking at.


----------



## Chris Field

I have no practical evidence to hand right now, but to me she immediately leapt out as that Australian ship that did the Tasman crossings up to the late fifties/early sixties- "Westralia" I believe she was called.


----------



## Bruce Carson

Check out the following website which has dozens of pictures of the 'Remuera'.

http://www.100megsfree3.com/glaw/remuera/

Bruce C.


----------

